# Drilled tanks + Covering holes... Problem or solution?



## Juicebigalow (Apr 1, 2003)

I've recently acquired a few tanks that are drilled. The tanks are 48" x 18" and each tank has 3 holes across the bottom and 3 across the back on the side of the tank.

I'm looking for scrap glass to silicone and cover the holes but none of my glass shops seem to have any tempered glass for holes such as these.

A few questions, 
1. has anyone ever used silicone and glass to cover drilled tanks? If so, what type of glass did you use and how thick was it?

2. If I can't get my hands on anything thicker than 1/4 inch is it safe to double or triple the panes of glass up to make it stronger? (yes I understand the danger of getting a small piece of sand in between to create a pressure point that could result in water all over my floor.) 

3. I live in Columbus Ohio and if anyone in the area has done something similar to this, I'd love to come take a look or hear your story... so I can get my fish room up and running!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Why not just get some bulkheads and cap them off. Might be better than siliconing glass over the holes in case you want to resell sometime down the road.

Also, you don't need to use tempered glass if you decide to cover the holes. I think standard plate glass 1/2" thick will be just fine.


----------



## Juicebigalow (Apr 1, 2003)

Rhinox said:


> Why not just get some bulkheads and cap them off. Might be better than siliconing glass over the holes in case you want to resell sometime down the road.
> 
> Also, you don't need to use tempered glass if you decide to cover the holes. I think standard plate glass 1/2" thick will be just fine.


Thanks for the advice Rhinox! I've thought about bulk heads... but I wasn't sure what would be most cost efficient. They would be a great option if they aren't more expensive than the glass. Have any ideas about places to get quality bulk heads for cheap?  I would need at least 48 total. Some at 1" and some at 1.5" Any suggestions? I know Jehmco.com is a good place to start always but what about local? (not that I'm opposed to online buying)


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Bulkheads are a lot less expensive than glass. A glass patch does not give the support and protection to the edge of the drilled glass that the bulkhead does, so cracks start spreading out from the drilled hole until they get past the glass patch, and you have to replace the bigger piece of glass down the line.

I have seen many of these patches because I used to finance my aquarium hobby while a teacher by repairing aquariums for people. I never saw a tank with a patch that wasn't cracked until recently. That was a tank made out of 5/8" glass and only 12" tall.

Resale value on a tank would be nil with a patch. The bulkheads would enhance its value for marine hobbyists.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You could also check out Carflex brand PVC electrical fittings. I made some up to fit the holes in some tanks I picked up. You just need to find the correct size to fit. I got mine at Lowes or Home Depot.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

http://www.jehmco.com/html/bulkhead_fittings.html

Wow, that is a lot of holes per tank. What happened to the fittings the previous owners had in them?

http://www.aquatictech.com/misc.html


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

Mcdaphnia said:


> Resale value on a tank would be nil with a patch. The bulkheads would enhance its value for marine hobbyists.


I agree with this, but i think i can get glass cheaper than buying 48 bulkheads. And i have seen tanks with patches, and actually watch a friend do a patch over bulkhead holes. He used 1/4" glass i believe, maybe 3/8". One thing i notice was the patch glass was way larger and covered a nice area surrounding the hole. Good luck in whichever route you take.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I've patched glass cracks and holes with glass and never had an issue. No cracking and the tanks lasted for years. I think they'd still be in use but I threw them out when I moved to the US.

I used to use glass that was much thicker than the tank, and I used to use a much larger piece of glass assuming that it would now be bearing the weight of water. Perhaps that's why my patches worked?

I must admit, I would not patch a tank with that many holes... the size of glass sheet I'd feel safe using would likely be the size of the entire wall/floor of the tank!


----------



## Juicebigalow (Apr 1, 2003)

> Wow, that is a lot of holes per tank. What happened to the fittings the previous owners had in them?


The tanks were made for Aquarium adventure back in 2003. They were never set up, there are 8 of them in all. I bought them off a guy on C-list who came across them when he bought a house at a police auction. They sat in his garage for a year and he continued to advertise them and no one would buy them. He offered me the right price and I jumped on it... He said he was going to use them for reptiles and just cover the holes w/ carpet but never got around to it.
I'm thinking after reading all of the great and helpful responses I'm going to go w/ bulk heads and install an automatic drain system for water changes. I'll put caps on the drains I'm not going to use for drainage. It might cost more up front but you guys are right about making them worth more if I ever decide to sell.

Thanks again everyone! See some of you at the auctions!


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

Good place for bulkheads(and anything else pvc)
http://flexpvc.com/


----------

